# Bluegills on a husky jerk



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Went to a local private pond near Clear Fork Reservoir. Had a bad day at work, and I haven't been anywhere but Erie for a month or so and I thought I'd try to catch some bass. 

Fish were hitting surface nonstop all over the place, when I arrived at 5:20pm. Water was super muddy. Threw big joshy's of varying sizes and colors, and a few other baits with no luck. 

Put on the smallest husky jerk I had, just wanting to stay in the top of the water column. Cast out as far as I could possibly cast and a nice slow retrieve. I was missing a lot of hits. But I finally caught one, and to my surprise I started catching bluegill and crappie. I was getting hits cast after cast.

I've never caught gills on a bait like this, it was really fun, and very amusing to me that these bluegills were hitting a Husky Jerk. I wasn't fishing their nests either, as they were all in the top of the water column, 40'+ away from shore, suspended in 15-18' of water. I caught a lot of 8-9" gills and 10-11" crappie. I know there are 12"+ size crappie still swimming in this pond from past experience. 

Needless to say, it was a blast, and I'm still smiling. Catching gills with 50' or more of line out was truly fun, as they fought tough the whole way in. It was so much fun I'm really tempted to leave work early to get back out there and fish from my kayak. 

Reminds me of this article. Sorry for being long winded by the way. 
http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/fishing/more-freshwater/2004/06/red-white-and-bluegill


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ive caught bluegills on crankbaits ,jerkbaits , just about anything they can fit in their mouth. Remember they can be super aggresive just like a bass or walleye


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

TDD11 said:


> Went to a local private pond near Clear Fork Reservoir. Had a bad day at work, and I haven't been anywhere but Erie for a month or so and I thought I'd try to catch some bass.
> 
> Fish were hitting surface nonstop all over the place, when I arrived at 5:20pm. Water was super muddy. Threw big joshy's of varying sizes and colors, and a few other baits with no luck.
> 
> ...


Been catching a couple nice crappie on the hj 8s saugeye fishing last couple weeks at Indian. They have been nice too. 12-13". It's happened before but I've never really targeted them with hj.. It is fun tho having them blast it on the pause


----------

